# Urgent Transport Please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been asked by a member to help her cat Purrito, sadly this is now an urgent case to ensure he receives veterinary treatment and has a chance to recover.

We are dealing with a life and need to urgently save his eyes.

Please can anybody help me get Purrito from Edinburgh to Oxford, all petrol costs can be paid.

Thank you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh God I so wish I could help but I am at the opposite end of the country 
So sorry :sad:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Darn it - wish I'd known about this earlier today  

I'm afraid I'm working most of the week  so I couldn't do anything until next Fri / Sat (one or the other, could confirm later in the week)

Sorry I can't help earlier than that - please get back to me if any use


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really hope you can get something sorted, sorry I am not able to offer any assistance.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If someone can get to Scotch Corner, I can take as far as Manchester. Would be Tuesday onwards as I have an important meeting tomorrow.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

I can do Crewe area to Birmingham xxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm afraid i can't help as i'm hand rearing two tiny kittens and they need feeding every two hours


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Wish I could help, but I can't drive these days.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, not good with maps so can we work with what offers we have please. Friday/Saturday will be fine, I have asked pet couriers but cant get for a least 2 weeks, it will be too late by then.
Sorry, I didn't know earlier that Purrito was coming to me, I posted as soon as I knew.

With the kind offers please pm me with costs so I can have these paid in advance to you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends on how far Lilylass can take him. If she can get to scots corner, I can get him to Manchester. This will be a 4/5 hour round trip for me, and as I have a 15 year old dog, I just cant leave him any longer as he struggles to get up unassisted. So we need Manchester to Birmingham.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Depends on how far Lilylass can take him. If she can get to scots corner, I can get him to Manchester. This will be a 4/5 hour round trip for me, and as I have a 15 year old dog, I just cant leave him any longer as he struggles to get up unassisted. So we need Manchester to Birmingham.


That's my neck of the woods as well, I'm halfway between them, but just can't drive.  Damn it!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> That's my neck of the woods as well, I'm halfway between them, but just can't drive.  Damn it!


Push bike?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am appealing to anyone that can help. It really is urgent if CC is to save purrito's eyes. CC I have every confidence that you will be able to get purrito back to health for his owner. Hugs! xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Wyntersmum has said she can do Crewe to Brum - is anyone able to stretch from Manchester to Crewe?

Or, Wyntersmum, can you stretch up to Manchester?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Ang2, really .... push bike  please don't upset the vet of the forum, I may need her. 

I can get Purrito better, with help from you guys and my vet, its more urgent as his eyes are sealed shut and the owner cant treat them.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Push bike?


Yeah with a cat carrier on the handlebars, it'll be like that TV advert. I can sing Starship songs as we go. :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't care how Purrito gets here,


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't help but know someone who MAY be going Manchester to London (I think Stevenage) either Friday night or Saturday morning, I have to check with him he's still going though. Geography not my strong point but would that work?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I don't care how Purrito gets here,


[youtube_browser]jWqg_dS2sL0[/youtube_browser]

Come on Purrito!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I really wish I could help but I am away from tomorrow until a week on Tuesday. I would have done the Manchester to Crewe bit as long as Purrito didn't mind going by train


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I know this is a long shot..... but would it be worth talking to the coach/bus services and seeing if they will allow him on the coach unaccompanied from Scotland to Manchester/London? I know its not ideal, but its imperative he gets to you CC.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

also found this trip share scheme

Car share from scotland to London Borough of Wandsworth | BlaBlaCar.com


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wyntersum .... thankyou for your pm, very kind of you, cant reply o your message. xx


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent you a pm but not sure if I've pressed buttons I shouldn't have.
But don't want any petrol money put it towards the little babies please xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ang, not sure that would work incase Purrito is poorly in the car due to medication.

Still waiting for some pet couriers to email me, put urgent so hope they get back to me quickly.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is just so sad and frustrating. Would Purito's owner not get on a train with him?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Jannor said:


> I can't help but know someone who MAY be going Manchester to London (I think Stevenage) either Friday night or Saturday morning, I have to check with him he's still going though. Geography not my strong point but would that work?


Can't get hold of him now but I should be able to post if he can do it or not after I get home from work tomorrow - so will be 7/8ish.

I am right in thinking he'll drive through Oxford to get to Stevenage aren't I?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You can drive through Oxford from there but not sure how far out of the way it is. x

No, sadly purrito owner cant assist with any transport.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm guessing there has been a change in poor Purrito's circumstances - I am praying that he can get to CC and be well again poor little man xx :sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

owner emailed me to say he is very bad and Friday maybe too late, she works Saturday aswell.

All I can do is hope and pray this little cat makes it to me in time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

owner is not helping, I don't think I now have any choice but to pay her vet direct to take Purrito in and treat.

If this happens I need help, I already have a big vet bill of my own to pay for the rescue cats which I cant pay, why does nothing go right.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

This makes me so sad . Its been a long and far from cheap journey for me Topsy and I know we aren't done yet but things can be done to help. I have total respect for you Catcoonz for not giving up on little Purrito he needs someone fighting his corner x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am devastated.

I cant give up on Purrito, if it financially breaks me then it does.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> owner is not helping, I don't think I now have any choice but to pay her vet direct to take Purrito in and treat.
> 
> If this happens I need help, I already have a big vet bill of my own to pay for the rescue cats which I cant pay, why does nothing go right.


I'll pitch in if needed, just let us know.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I will do what I can to help too, I have to keep one eye on my own vets bill but sure I could spare something for Purrito x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I cant give up on him, I know some will say its only a cat but to me Purrito is special.

Shooshanna, how much are vet stays roughly, and do you know how long it would possibly take to get his eyes open to be treated for ulcers.
I know asking you is putting on you but just a rough idea.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, I cant give up on him, I know some will say its only a cat but to me Purrito is special.
> 
> Shooshanna, how much are vet stays roughly, and do you know how long it would possibly take to get his eyes open to be treated for ulcers.
> I know asking you is putting on you but just a rough idea.


It's so dependent on all sorts of things - vet stays can vary from £20-200 a day depending on region, practice and how much medication is needed.

Why are his eyes shut? Are they just very swollen, or have they become stuck shut with goo?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

For reference my overnight stays for Topsy were around £30 a night when he wasn't on drips and just there for observation.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Eyes started as conjunctivitis then as not treated turned into ulcers.
I am worried if she cant get the eyes open to treat, eye removal will be needed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Eyes started as conjunctivitis then as not treated turned into ulcers.
> I am worried if she cant get the eyes open to treat, eye removal will be needed.


So are they glued shut with gunk?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it worth trying to contact some local cat rescues for support. Maybe Cats Protection who maybe could offer some local support even if its just from a logistical point of view of having people in the local area? They maybe able to help boost any fundraising that is required by advertising locally.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good idea, thank you 

Yes, eyes glued with gunk, ive already given advise on how to open them but he meows so she doesn't do it, she is really struggling.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Good idea, thank you
> 
> Yes, eyes glued with gunk, ive already given advise on how to open them but he meows so she doesn't do it, she is really struggling.


Poor Purrito. It is tough if he needs his eyes bathing as he will probably be uncomfortable. Is she on her own, or is there someone to help her? This is sometimes a two-person job.

Vaseline works really well for this - smear on the gunk, leave ten minutes and then wipe off. The Vaseline really seems to soften it up so that it's easier to remove.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

On her own so I do understand it is difficult but once she does this she will be fine to continue, didn't think of Vaseline thank you will email her now. xx

sent email regarding Vaseline, thank you.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

CC you know I will also help but would only suggest paying the vet direct with all the best will on the world we have to be sensible. I suggest you get the phone number of the vet to find out what the prognosis is if purtito can be treated. He is a lovely little boy and deserves a chance to live and be happy and healthy again. This whole situation is breaking my heart too so I know how you feel. 
Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will get vets details and speak with them tomorrow, but would need owners permission.

I don't see this going to plan if I am honest, that's why I wanted my vet to treat Purrito as I can then get discounted treatment.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope you can get something sorted, fingers crossed tomorrow the original request of transport help will be sorted. I won't be able to get on here from tomorrow so really hope when I get back its good news for Purrito and good news for your stress levels xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

High stress levels keeps me going 

Have a ginger 6 month old coming into rescue Saturday, going to be fun.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Depends on how far Lilylass can take him. If she can get to scots corner, I can get him to Manchester. This will be a 4/5 hour round trip for me, and as I have a 15 year old dog, I just cant leave him any longer as he struggles to get up unassisted. So we need Manchester to Birmingham.


Sorry only just back online

I have a dog too so limited to how long I can be away as well

If anyone in/near Edinburgh could get him to Dunbar then that would help loads

It might not seem far but if I have to go up to Edinburgh & back to here that will add at least an hour (and maybe double depending on which side of town he lives) and means I'd not be able to go as far south 

I think maybe speaking to her vet in the first instance would be good as its a long way if it can be fairly easily treated & sorted

Sorry just seen your post that Fri is too late 

Would she qualify for PDSA they have a big practice in Edinburgh


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Right folks - in case we still need the transport option

I just checked route planner & Dunbar to Scotch Corner is 3 hours each way  which I'm afraid is too far - even without going to Edinburgh - as it doesn't allow any lea way for hold ups / slow traffic etc (which are fairly frequent as part of the route is single carriage)- I used to live in York so know the road well

If someone can get him to Dunbar then I could manage to just before I hit Newcastle (2 hrs each way) but if i have to go to Edin too then im afraid thats pushing it too


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry just catching up on posts

CC if vets up here becomes a necessity, I've recently moved to a practice not to far from Edin as they do their own on site out of hours (rare around here) and are reasonable price wise

I could collect from Edin & take to them easily 

Let me know if you want me to phone them to see how much they charge for in patient / day etc or if you want their no to call


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

When my Scrapper stopped eating and went down hill, he was taken in as an emergency 9pm and kept on IV in intensive care for a week and medicated until he was eating again. The total cost was £120.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

That's good!

Most vets around here charge £60 for a booster

My new vets have been great - they treated Mia when she was unwell a couple of months ago & she's not easy 

Consult & ab jab is I think around £26

They admitted her the next day, sedated her & treated her & that was about £70 I think

OR there's the Royal Dick vet in Edin - might be worth a try to see if they could help?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone trying to help Purrito - I hope something can be arranged xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> owner emailed me to say he is very bad and Friday maybe too late, she works Saturday aswell.
> 
> All I can do is hope and pray this little cat makes it to me in time.


I hope this works out CC...when mine had to see a specialist 100 miles away I took time off work a) as I considered it my responsibility and b) also I wanted to be there to discuss his condition with the vet, and answer questions that only I would be able to answer.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Going by emails this is not working, owner wants Purrito close to her, so I have no choice now but to back off.

Poor Purrito, we all tried so hard to arrange everything, this morning I received an email from a lovely pet courier who offered half price urgent transport today, sadly owner is not in agreement.

So Thank you to everybody who has helped, Purrito received his gifts via zooplus, I can only apologise for the lack of acknowledgement and photo's from his owner.

Sadly I cant help a cat where the owner doesn't allow me to help, all I can do is sit and pray for Purrito now, but I know what the outcome is going to be.

Sorry beautiful Purrito, I tried my very best. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Urgent call to collect a pregnant cat now, due in 3/4 days.

I cant leave a space open now and refuse this girl, I have given Purrito's owner more than enough of my time, it is now time I continue to save the cats where owners appreciate me.

Will update later, don't have long to get this girl settled before kittens arrive.

Thank you for all the support, I appreciate this so much.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. We were all there to help. Can't you notify rspca that way he would/could get the help needed. Eather by help or force if has to be. No animal should be left to suffer xxxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SSPCA in Scotland!

Can't believe this woman - she doesn't deserve a pet 

I'm here CC if anything can be done


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> SSPCA in Scotland!
> 
> Can't believe this woman - she doesn't deserve a pet
> 
> I'm here CC if anything can be done


Sorry should have thought that I'm a numpty sometimes lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just spoken to a friend in uk who can take him from M6 Walsall/Wolverhampton directly to Oxford. They also have access to M1 if needed. But I fear that purritos owner has changed her mind about letting Purrito go to CC fir treatment. I am so confused! I just don't understand anything anymore.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've read this thread all along and said nothing but I can't any longer. I think some of you are being very unfair to Purrito's owner and turning on her unjustifiably just because she has decided she wants to keep her pet near to her when he's obviously very poorly. Transporting a very sick cat from Edinburgh to Oxford is no mean task and if it were my cat and I was in her situation, I don't think its something I would want to do either. Just because she doesn't want it and is declining CC's offer of help, doesn't mean she is neglecting Purrito and this talk of contacting the SSPCA is not helpful! I don't know what's been said between CC and Purrito but from everything that's gone on since this thread started, Purrito has never shown that she doesn't love and care for her cat. She's been consulting a vet throughout and she has taken on board some of the advice that's been given on this site. She is in a very difficult situation as not even a diagnosis has been reached and without insurance, its difficult for her to know what to do if she can't afford more in depth investigation and treatment. Sad as this is, I think everyone needs to back off and leave her to make her own decisions with regard to Purrito's welfare.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Charity - I offered to transport purrito to a nearby vet where he couldve had treatment & been returned home - that appears to have been refused

Sorry hut allowing an animal to suffer is bad enough - when offers of help have been made its inexcusable IMHO

ETA sspcaare nothing like their English counterparts & will help pet owners if they poss can


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> I've read this thread all along and said nothing but I can't any longer. I think some of you are being very unfair to Purrito's owner and turning on her unjustifiably just because she has decided she wants to keep her pet near to her when he's obviously very poorly. Transporting a very sick cat from Edinburgh to Oxford is no mean task and if it were my cat and I was in her situation, I don't think its something I would want to do either. Just because she doesn't want it and is declining CC's offer of help, doesn't mean she is neglecting Purrito and this talk of contacting the SSPCA is not helpful! I don't know what's been said between CC and Purrito but from everything that's gone on since this thread started, Purrito has never shown that she doesn't love and care for her cat. She's been consulting a vet throughout and she has taken on board some of the advice that's been given on this site. She is in a very difficult situation as not even a diagnosis has been reached and without insurance, its difficult for her to know what to do if she can't afford more in depth investigation and treatment. Sad as this is, I think everyone needs to back off and leave her to make her own decisions with regard to Purrito's welfare.


The biggest problem is Purrito's owner is unable to administer the meds so he is not getting treatment at all and he is now at risk of blindness or worse.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It seems to me in the circumstances the most useful thing we could do is to support Purrito's owner directly if we want to help her and her cat. We have done this kind of thing before on the forum, successfully. It is perfectly understandable she does not want to hand him over to a stranger (albeit a very kind, experienced stranger) the way things are. 

If shortage of funds is preventing Purrito's cat getting the urgent treatment he needs to save his eyes (and his life) there are some of us here who will help. 

We'd need the name and address of the registered vet practice the owner wishes to use, and for the vet to agree to set up an account for Purrito, so we can pay the vet direct using bank cards or credit cards. 

Are you able to get this information from Purrito's owner CC? Really you would also need to speak to the vet too (with the owner's permission of course)

Presumably if there are funds available the vet would admit the cat as an inpatient for a few days so the eyes can start being treated?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> It seems to me in the circumstances the most useful thing we could do is to support Purrito's owner directly if we want to help her and her cat. We have done this kind of thing before on the forum, successfully. It is perfectly understandable she does not want to hand him over to a stranger (albeit a very kind, experienced stranger) the way things are.
> 
> If shortage of funds is preventing Purrito's cat getting the urgent treatment he needs to save his eyes (and his life) there are some of us here who will help.
> 
> ...


This offer has also been refused by purrito's owner and she is unwilling to give us the vets details. I am happy to donate directly to the vet. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC, if we are able to go ahead with my suggestion, it would be a good idea to post current info/updates about Purrito in the Health Section where more people will see it.  But of course we must not ask people for money.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> This offer has also been refused by purrito's owner and she is unwilling to give us the vets details. I am happy to donate directly to the vet. X


Well that is very sad indeed, as we have helped people in the past, and saved the lives of several cats as a result.

I wonder if she feels we would interfere? Has the forum got off on the wrong foot with her somehow do you think?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Well that is very sad indeed, as we have helped people in the past, and saved the lives of several cats as a result.
> 
> I wonder if she feels we would interfere? Has the forum got off on the wrong foot with her somehow do you think?


Endless Offers of help plus 70 pounds worth of goodies were sent for purrito from zooplus I don't think that's getting off on the wrong foot Hun. All anyone wants is to see purrito well again. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No, I agree it's not the wrong foot, from our POV.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wish I still lived in town & I'd go & help put drops in - know only too well how diff it is on your own to med them


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

If my cats need something done and won't let me I tend to wrap them up in a blanket so they can't scratch me ect I know how hard it can be but there are ways to do it. They must have a neighbour or friend that could help. But think I'm living in cloud koockoo land that or living in hope xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito is now staying at the vets to get his eye swelling down, then he will go home so his owner can continue drops.

Sorry, I don't have any vet details to contact.

The whole point of arranging transport was due to the owner asking me via email for help and to take him, once arranged this was cancelled.

I do not regret my decision in trying to help.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Very relieved he's getting the treatment he needs - I (like so many others I know will) have been really worried about him 

I do feel for his owner - and I also know that it's difficult in a city as not everyone has a car & taxis etc are expensive - and I also know that where I am now, I have no-one who can easily pop round every day to help with meds etc (the odd one off is fine but I'm too far for a daily trip) and it is something that worries me also 

Wishing Purrito a speedy recovery - I do hope we get to hear how he's getting on

If his owner does need a hand, please ask her to get in touch and I'll do what I can to help out (I am in town now & then)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sure once the vet has got purrito's eyes open and the swelling down it might be easier for his owner to cope. I hope so. Purrito stole our hearts and as long as he gets the care he needs I will try and stop panicking. Thanks CC and take a bow for everything you have already done for purrito you have taken so much time and trouble trying to help this beautiful little guy. I do hope he recovers really soon. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Charity said:


> I've read this thread all along and said nothing but I can't any longer. I think some of you are being very unfair to Purrito's owner and turning on her unjustifiably just because she has decided she wants to keep her pet near to her when he's obviously very poorly. Transporting a very sick cat from Edinburgh to Oxford is no mean task and if it were my cat and I was in her situation, I don't think its something I would want to do either. Just because she doesn't want it and is declining CC's offer of help, doesn't mean she is neglecting Purrito and this talk of contacting the SSPCA is not helpful! I don't know what's been said between CC and Purrito but from everything that's gone on since this thread started, Purrito has never shown that she doesn't love and care for her cat. She's been consulting a vet throughout and she has taken on board some of the advice that's been given on this site. She is in a very difficult situation as not even a diagnosis has been reached and without insurance, its difficult for her to know what to do if she can't afford more in depth investigation and treatment. Sad as this is, I think everyone needs to back off and leave her to make her own decisions with regard to Purrito's welfare.


I disagree. Everyone on this forum has done nothing but be supportive or tried to help:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-and-nutrition/379983-sick-cat.html
Purrito is in a mess due to an owner that wasn't proactive enough to seek different treatments / pain relief etc.
I'm not surprised some people are getting frustrated with Purrito's owner - rightly or wrongly.
Sometimes after a lot of molly coddling the truth needs to be said.

I feel sorry for CC who has tried her best to save this cat. I can only hope that if the owner is going to keep Purrito she spends the time and money required to get him well again - no excuses this time


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so glad he's getting some sort of help now. Lets all hope it continues. Like what had been said we never saw him but he has stolen our hearts. XXxX
Keep safe and take care little one. We all hope for you.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't think it's so much the fault of the owners as it is the vets in this instance - not many people would actively disagree and push a vet to do something/ prescribe something different if they aren't familiar with what actually is wrong. And in this instance, there hasn't even been a diagnosis? The sheer amount of responses indicates it's not a clear cut case. Some people, rightly or wrongly, trust their vet implicitly and wouldn't presume that they knew better. 

She was proactive enough to come on here and ask for advice, plus take it on board - using the cream, keeping CC updated by email etc. 

I think it's slightly unfair to lay all the blame on the owner - who is clearly concerned for her cat's welfare yet struggling to manage it. 

The main thing is that Purrito is at the vets and getting some form of care/ relief. 

I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update as I am leaving this thread now and going back to the sick cat thread where Purrito was previously posted.

The owner has agreed to give me details of her vet, so if anybody wishes to help direct to the vet, please either pm me or Purrito.
Thank you.

I will be in daily contact with Purrito's owner as I cant walk away from this beautiful boy.


----------

